# New Jack O Lantern from hell mask...score!



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just picked this up stupid cheap at the GW the other day.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

This is so creepy.. if I would meet you I think I would scream so loud  it looks so real!!!!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

It is pretty creepy looking


----------



## DeathSilex (Oct 14, 2013)

sweet, very spooky


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I've wanted one of those for a while now. Nice score!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! That a good, scary one.


----------



## Primo Benvenuti (Oct 15, 2013)

very good mask.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you I am trying to figure out how to use it this Halloween. It has no eye holes.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice! Are you the one selling it on eBay for $90? Seen it before.


----------



## Yup (Dec 28, 2013)

I like its fivehead.


----------

